# Top Posters List



## Chris (Nov 11, 2006)

Is now in the Quick Links dropdown menu.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/misc.php?do=topposters


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 11, 2006)

yaaay~~


----------



## OzzyC (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Mr. S (Nov 11, 2006)

cool, i wonder if i'll ever have enough spare time to get onto it


----------



## Shawn (Nov 11, 2006)

Nice work, Chris.


----------



## noodles (Nov 13, 2006)

If I hang out here any more at work, I'm adding it to my job description.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm going to have to stop spending so much time with my girlfriend, it's stopping me posting at weekends and keeping me off the list


----------



## Naren (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm slowly slipping out of the top 10 posters.  I'm at #9...


----------



## Rick (Nov 13, 2006)

noodles said:


> If I hang out here any more at work, I'm adding it to my job description.



I love that movie, Noodles.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 13, 2006)

Naren said:


> I'm slowly slipping out of the top 10 posters.  I'm at #9...


WHOA! NEW AVATAR!!!


----------



## Shawn (Nov 13, 2006)

Wow, Naren, I noticed that too, cool pic by the way.


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 13, 2006)

After reading the top posters list I feel somewhat anti-social.


----------



## playstopause (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey, as long as you are in the top 500...


----------



## Naren (Nov 13, 2006)

Shawn said:


> Wow, Naren, I noticed that too, cool pic by the way.



Thanks. You like my Mao Tse Tung t-shirt from the "People's Republic" of China?  I love my RG1527GK.


----------

